# For those winter evenings!



## OilnH2O (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's how we enjoy Montana in the winter -- fire up the grill!


First, take









Add a MOST important ingredient!












Go through the motions...








Then -- like wine, have PATIENCE! 
Place into deep pan and add a can of beer and a cup of red wine and smother with more of your favorite sauce...








Cover tightly with foil, place on a grill and STEAM for 20-30 minutes (listen for the bubbles -- you know how to do that!



)






Then, add some sides -- roasted fingerling potatoes and brocoli in this instance, and a wine of your choosing!








YUMMMM!!


----------



## masta (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome.........Mojjo in Montana !!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 25, 2007)

What a combination. Steaks on the grill, wine in the glass and skiing on the slopes! Looks terrific


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 25, 2007)

That looks awesome...what was the occasion???? We only eat like that on special occasions.


----------



## kutya (Jan 25, 2007)

Oil: If I come to Missoula, should I expect a fixing like that????? Looks really good.


----------



## Fly boy (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like heaven to me. Nothing like the Q in the winter. Parka, wineglass,steaks and great company!






Not much snow here so the skiing has to wait.


----------



## OilnH2O (Jan 25, 2007)

NW, the "occasion" was dinner! And Rich, the "Skiing" mag was what my Able Assistant was reading before dinner! I was focused (ugh -- didn't mean that!) on taking the picture and missed all the clutter in the background, although I guess that's how you tell it's a family dinner table!






And Kutya, WHEN you come to Missoula, we'll break out the "good china," the "good glasses" and eat in the"grown-ups" dining room!


----------



## kutya (Jan 25, 2007)

I will hold you to that.... Thanks


----------



## geocorn (Jan 25, 2007)

I think I could smell them from here. It looks really good!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 25, 2007)

I wanna come too oil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 25, 2007)

Alright, party at Oils!


----------



## Dean (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome! That reminds me that I am also almost out of Mojjo. Masta, I think in the next few days, you will be getting another order


----------



## masta (Jan 26, 2007)

Cool....I just replenished some of my supplies after using a few of the ingredients in my hot sauce.


----------

